# Added remote start?



## Kygood247 (Jan 26, 2018)

Does your fob have a button on it for it? Also do you have push button start? If the answer to both of those questions is no, then you're better off going with an aftermarket remote start. They are normally cheaper than what you would get from the dealership as well as better. Just putting in my 2 cents cuz i use to install them professionally.


----------



## ColbyC (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't have the option for remote start on the fob. Probably leaning towards getting an after market one. It will just suck having to carry around another fob and having someone mess with the electronics in this new of a car.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Don't get an aftermarket one. They always break and cause issues. To add remote start newer GMs all you usually have to do is have the dealer turn it on and program 2 new keys with the remote start button.


----------



## ColbyC (Apr 16, 2014)

I called my dealer and they didn't seem to know how to turn it on. They said it's not available yet?? Anyone else have tried to call their dealer?


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

It's an accessory kit from GM. This is it. It will also cost from the programming


----------



## ColbyC (Apr 16, 2014)

I call the dealer and they don't see any listed..


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Weird. Maybe try another dealership


----------



## ColbyC (Apr 16, 2014)

Still no luck.. checked with three dealers


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Unless the ones on chevrolet's accessories page isn't compatible with the options on your car? Being an LT, I would think it's doable


----------



## Evulspawn (Feb 1, 2018)

I to have been looking for this information have talked to dealers and searched online have narrowed it down to a set of rpo codes
To see if you cruze has all the pre hardware haven't bought anything yet have a lead on one that my be comparable oem part 
https://www.gmpartscenter.net/oem-p...AvXA1FachvhL3iwxqCd4mAxh2450zwShoC5SwQAvD_BwE


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Evulspawn said:


> I to have been looking for this information have talked to dealers and searched online have narrowed it down to a set of rpo codes


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

You should post the codes to help others.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.





ColbyC said:


> Hello everyone I was just wondering if anyone has added a remote start to their 2017 or second gen Cruze? I have the LT 2017 and it doesn’t come with the remote start but I was at wondering if there’s anyway to configure the radio or system to be able to get that function or not. If possible is well wanted to use my factory remote so I don’t have to carry around an extra key fob.


If you go aftermarket, I would consider a Python system (almost identical to a Viper, but much cheaper).


----------



## Evulspawn (Feb 1, 2018)

From what i have seen you need to have mnu,m3d,ath,btm,xl8 but not btv I did contact the company I pasted the link for with my vin and they said the vin checked out but I can't get any dealers to confirm. Hope that helps


----------



## ColbyC (Apr 16, 2014)

Not sure why there isn't any dealers that can confirm getting it out in. I have talked to some aftermarket shops and they won't warranty it works or anything.


----------



## bpl0807 (Feb 5, 2018)

Ironically I actually do remote starter installations for a living but unfortunately haven’t heard anything promising about the Cruze being able to have a factory remote start added on after the fact. If you cannot find any dealers that can give you the information you need on adding a factory remote start option then I would definitely consider going with an aftermarket Viper or Compustar brand remote start system. Reason being that both of these manufacturers are extremely reputable and offer premade t-harnesses available specifically for the Cruze that will have a male and female version of each connector that needs to be tapped into in order to do the install, thus preventing from having to actually splice or cut any of the factory wiring which is the by far the most ideal aftermarket setup.

Edit: misspelled something


----------



## ColbyC (Apr 16, 2014)

Do you think it would be easy for me to install it? What are some links for the best ones. I don't want to spend more then 250 if possible. Someone commented on getting another brand on this page. Is that any good? Thanks!
He said python..


bpl0807 said:


> Ironically I actually do remote starter installations for a living but unfortunately haven’t heard anything promising about the Cruze being able to have a factory remote start added on after the fact. If you cannot find any dealers that can give you the information you need on adding a factory remote start option then I would definitely consider going with an aftermarket Viper or Compustar brand remote start system. Reason being that both of these manufacturers are extremely reputable and offer premade t-harnesses available specifically for the Cruze that will have a male and female version of each connector that needs to be tapped into in order to do the install, thus preventing from having to actually splice or cut any of the factory wiring which is the by far the most ideal aftermarket setup.
> 
> Edit: misspelled something


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

ColbyC said:


> Not sure why there isn't any dealers that can confirm getting it out in. I have talked to some aftermarket shops and they won't warranty it works or anything.


Below is the link to the 2017 Chevrolet Cruze LT remote start kit. When you select Add to Cart, it will then ask you to enter in your name, address and phone number. From there, it will guide you to the nearest GM dealerships that would install the remote start. I'm in the process of getting my own '17 Cruze LS added with remote start. 

Based off if you current reside in West Jordan, UT, the Riverton Chevrolet in South Jordan is the selected dealership with a Dealer Installation cost of $57.50

https://accessories.chevrolet.com/product/2017/Chevrolet/Cruze/remote-start-kit-84150286


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

They appear to be the ONLY dealership installing it. ^^^^^^

There's 2 others that are closer to me and they're not pulling up.


----------

